# 9 mm bullets



## chevy327 (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone know if they make and where to get 9mm balistic tip bullets?


----------



## atbarr (Jun 15, 2008)

chevy327 said:


> anyone know if they make and where to get 9mm balistic tip bullets?


Ok, a silly question. What will you do with them?

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you talking about something like Extreme Shock Bullets? This is their web page http://www.extremeshockusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=8239.4140
The wife brought in some today at $12.00 for six. I about passed out on that one. They are 124gr 9mm @ 1180fps and called fang tips.:mrgreen:


----------



## atbarr (Jun 15, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Are you talking about something like Extreme Shock Bullets? This is their web page http://www.extremeshockusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=8239.4140
> The wife brought in some today at $12.00 for six. I about passed out on that one. They are 124gr 9mm @ 1180fps and called fang tips.:mrgreen:


Yep, what ya going to use them for?

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Defense what else would they be good for? I have no idea.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Might be just the thing to blow up water filled jugs with..
Stand close,maybe 10 feet or so..
Then tell us how they worked..


----------

